# Menjar de llauna



## TraductoraPobleSec

Oi que diem *menjar de llauna* per a *tinned food*? És que com que no menjo aquestes coses...  

És per a una traducció (peça teatral).


----------



## brau

i *menjar enllaunat*?

A mi "menjar de llauna" em sona be de tota manera.


----------



## tamen

No em sona malament, això de la llauna, però pensant-hi un moment crec que sempre n'hem dit "conserva", no?


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord amb el o la tamen.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, yes, Ernest i Tanem! 

Ai quin cap, el meu


----------



## brau

Però aleshores "en conserva" és correcte en català? Jo ja havia donat per suposat que no...


----------



## tamen

Ara que dubteu de "en conserva" m'he fet dubtar a mi.

Però, encara que no és paraula revelada, miro el diccionari de la GEC i hi veig:



*3 * _1 _ _ALIM_ _ECON_ Producte alimentari d'origen vegetal o animal alterable, la conservació del qual és assegurada per l'envasament en un recipient estanc i pel tractament amb calor o qualsevol altre mètode autoritzat, a fi de destruir o inhibir totalment els enzims, els microorganismes o llurs toxines. _Fer conserva de tomàquets. Llauna de conserva._  


_2 _ * en conserva*  Dit dels aliments conservats. _Pebrots en conserva._


tranquils, doncs, per ara.

Bona nit.


----------



## brau

tamen said:


> Ara que dubteu de "en conserva" m'he fet dubtar a mi.
> 
> Però, encara que no és paraula revelada, miro el diccionari de la GEC i hi veig:
> 
> 
> 
> *3 *_1 __ALIM_ _ECON_ Producte alimentari d'origen vegetal o animal alterable, la conservació del qual és assegurada per l'envasament en un recipient estanc i pel tractament amb calor o qualsevol altre mètode autoritzat, a fi de destruir o inhibir totalment els enzims, els microorganismes o llurs toxines. _Fer conserva de tomàquets. Llauna de conserva._
> 
> 
> _2 _*en conserva* Dit dels aliments conservats. _Pebrots en conserva._
> 
> 
> tranquils, doncs, per ara.
> 
> Bona nit.


 
No, si l'errada és meua per no buscar-ho.


----------



## tamen

suplement

"Tinned" potser admet un valor relativament ample en el senti de "llaunes i envasos de diversa mena" (el meu anglès és purament interjeccional, per vergonya meva), però traduir-ho per "de llauna" exclouria, en principi, les conserves guardades en recipient de vidre. 

Ergo, "en conserva" no em sembla una mala solució (modèstia a part).


----------



## chics

Hola!

Jo també dic _de llauna_, i per a una peça de teatre em sona més natural i viu que "menjar en conserva", encara que també es podría dir "menjar conserves"... però m'agrada més "de llauna". No cal que sigui tan 100% exacte per a aquest cas, encara que després treguèssin un pot de vidre d'espàrrecs, no crec que el públic es queixi. Sino, que surtin en llauna!

I en traduccions de teatre és habitual, de vegades, aquests petitíssims canvis. I d'altres, noms propis de persones i famosos, de llocs, etc. canviar un objecte, una hora, una peça de roba per d'altra, per que no es té, motius culturals, jocs de paraules, etc.

Salut!


----------



## tamen

Bon dia, Chics i concurrència.

Ben d'acord amb la llibertat que defenses, perquè ja sabem que les traduccions no poden ser ni han de ser simples trasllats de paraules com els que fa una màquina. Precisament la gràcia, la naturalitat en un text, i més en un text que ha de ser dit més que llegit, és la versemblança i la naturalitat en la llengua d'arribada. No és igual (en català) dir: "¿M'ha pres per ximple, vostè?" que "¿M'ha pres vostè per ximple?", perquè el català acostuma a posar aquests vocatius al començament o al final, no pas enmig de l'oració. La segona fórmula és visiblement un calc (tant se val si de l'espanyol, el francès o una altra llengua), i el resultat no produeix la naturalitat pretesa.


"Menjar de llauna", "menjar de conserva"... tant una cosa com l'altra em semblen una miqueta artificioses. ¿No ho deu fer que el problema ve del "menjar de"? Jo no diria pas "menjar d'italià", sinó "menjar italià" o "menjar cuina italiana". Sense voler defensar "menjar de conserva", que no ho he defensat, potser optaria per "menjar conserves", com dius tu mateix.

El que crec que no té dubte és que parlem (o parlàvem) de "conserves", de "pots de conserves", sabent que les conserves són de coses que es mengen, més que de "menjar de llauna".

Però tot això segurament ja jo ha resolt la nostra amiga del Poble Sec.

Que estigueu bons


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Atenent-me a la definició, tan conserva es una llauna com un pot de vidre. Es a dir: els enllaunats son una part del conjunt de les conserves. Així doncs, Trad, si dius en conserva i surt una llauna d'esparrecs en pot de vidre estas sent estricte amb la realitat. Ara: una altra cosa és fins on arriba la realitat vers la cotidianeitat, també es cert que és més entenedor en llauna que no pas en conserva. 

Uf! Jo m'he liat amb mi mateix, així que no espero haver aclarit gran cosa.


----------



## chics

_Menjar llaunes_, o menjar coses (porqueries) de llauna... perquè no? :-(
I _menjar de pot_? O _menjar pots_, si no li agrada al Tamen...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Xiquets, ara mateix estic amb el tancament de la borsa. Quan em torni a posar amb la peça de teatre, repasso els vostres posts...

Per ara, però, mil gràcies


----------

